# Brush hogs?



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

i was thinking of picking some up.does anyone use them?do they produce good numbers of fish?what type of cover do you fish them?what sizes and colors produce best?


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I love the baby brush hogs, great texas rigged, carolina rigged, weightless, or drop shot rigged. I usually carolina rig them but they are a pretty versitle bait.


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

probably my favorite plastic other than a sweet beaver is the brush hog and super hog. i mostly trig them and pitch em to or in cover. they are awesome! 

what type of cover? -any kind, but if you are punchin them through veggies, youll have to peg or use a screw in weight because the appendages will easily get caught up.

what colors? - follow the same rules as other plastics. whatever works on that lake. i try to camoflouge the bait to match pretty close to its surroundings or the bottom.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

The baby brush hog is the greatest lure ever. Thats about all I need to throw to catch fish. Texas or C rigged.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

I've had success on the baby Brush Hawg in ponds for largemouth. Fishing it like a lizard, crawling it along the bottom. Green or brown best colors for me. Don't know about smallies, but I would try it in river.


----------

